# POLL: What apparel do you wear in SoCal "winters"?



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

When it turns to "winter" and we get a cold, blustery, gray day in the 52-58 degree range (Haha! to you people in other regions), what apparel do you normally wear?

I only returned to riding in the last 3 years and usually just hang it up from Dec.-March, both physically and mentally....although last winter I was injured. This winter I want to ride through, except for rainy days.

I need to get some gear, but don't want to be too hot, either.....just seeing what you guys lean towards.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I try to layer up and mainly just the core. Long sleeve + jersey and regular shorts. If I'm heading up the mountain and I know it will be cold I'll wear a cycling jacket and knickers.

I've been contemplating a vest as I really just need to keep my core warm.


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

Usually just add leg warmers and more layers up top, but if it's especially chilly I'll pull out some tights.


----------



## PinarelloGirl (Aug 26, 2012)

What is winter?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't see how this poll information can be of value to anyone. Too many variables. So, if most people wear a vest, then I should wear one too, even though I live near the coast and it may be colder? I wear what is appropriate for the given conditions of the day. It makes no difference what anyone else is doing.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Special Eyes said:


> I don't see how this poll information can be of value to anyone. Too many variables. So, if most people wear a vest, then I should wear one too, even though I live near the coast and it may be colder? I wear what is appropriate for the given conditions of the day. It makes no difference what anyone else is doing.



Somewhat agree....BUT, I did say for a temp. range of 52-58 degrees, gray, windy day...that's the same whether you are inland or coast. I have only short sleeve jerseys and regular bibs. I have no long sleeved jerseys, no arm/knee warmers, no knickers, no tights, no windbreakers. So I am just trying to gauge from the veterans how much or little I need to buy for cycling in 52-58 degree kind of days....I don't really want to buy everything, lol.

For example....do you sweat your azz off in knickers or tights in SoCal "winters"?


----------



## Benjamin S (May 17, 2012)

I wear arm warmers when temps dip down into the 50's, which is as you know very rarely here in SoCal. I get quite warm once I get going and have never had any issues with being cold. I may even wear long pants/tights on some occasions, but again very rarely. I've tried wearing a wind breaker on the chillier days, but I started to over heat really fast. 

You just have to just try for yourself, see how you feel with the extra layers.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Erion929 said:


> So I am just trying to gauge from the veterans how much or little I need to buy for cycling in 52-58 degree kind of days....I don't really want to buy everything, lol.


I'll break it down for you:
All winter long: Baselayer (short sleeve or tank) under jersey a la craft, defeet, etc
Below whatever your *personal* cold threshold is (55 to 65 deg) : add arm warmers 
5 degrees colder than above: add knee warmers
At or below knee warmer temps: lightweight knit full-finger gloves such as Pearl Izumi Therma-Lite

Everything can be stashed in your jersey pockets if it warms up and if going long I will sometimes bring stubbies to replace the full-finger gloves when it warms up


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

The same thing I wear in the summer.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Base layer, either no sleeve or long sleeve, regular jersey. For "really" cold days, I might add full finger gloves and/or knee warmers.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I enjoy being warm when I ride. I have more power in my legs. My arms don't ache as much.. I have more lung power.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I wear a base layer under my short sleeve jersey. I wear bib shorts with knee warmers. I use arm warmers with a vest so I can pull the arm warmers down when I get hot.


----------



## Hughes326 (Aug 31, 2012)

What is winter?


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

It all depends on where you ride. If you are in the valleys thin long sleeves are enough. On the cold days arm and leg warmers will do the trick. A must for me is long finger winter gloves. And When I ride in the mountains with ice on the ground, a heavy jacket and a face mask for the descent.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

usually standard kit with arm and knee warmers. i'll take a gilet if i'm up in the mountains or it's windy. in my most extreme i'll wear a cycling jcaket.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

charlox5 said:


> usually standard kit with arm and knee warmers. i'll take a gilet if i'm up in the mountains or it's windy. in my most extreme i'll wear a cycling jcaket.



Yep, I went with the consensus and most versatile....arm and knee warmers, and a windproof gilet. 

I figured the arm warmers would turn all my S/S jerseys into long sleeves, with the option of taking them off as the weather allowed. Plus, I wouldn't have to buy a bunch of new L/S jerseys, unless I wanted one :thumbsup:

The knee warmers feel good around the house, lol...

The gilet (Endura Windchill) I just stumbled into on a half-off sale ($100 --> $50) and was pleasantly pleased when I received it. Fits snugly, including the arm holes, and nice fabrics...feels like the core is protected....should suffice.

Thanks to all :thumbsup:


----------

